# Adobe After Effects: automatische Tonwertkorrektur?



## Sysy Wong (15. April 2004)

Hallo, ich habe hier ein paar Videoaufzeichnungen von unter Wasser. Die Aufnahmen sind blau-grau-grün. Für Bilder gibt es eine automatische Tonwertkorrektur, die die Farbkanäle so ausgleichen, dass ein schönes Vollfarbenbild daraus wird. Die Betonung liegt dabei auf "automatisch". Ich finde in Adobe After Effects zwar auch eine Tonwertkorrektur, aber die ist eben nicht automatisch. Übersehe ich etwas? Oder gibt es dafür ein extra Plugin?
Die einzige Idee, die mir kam, aber anscheinend auch nicht weiterführt:
Ich nehme jeweils ein Bild aus einem Clip, lade es in Adobe Photoshop, lasse die automatische Tonwertkorrektur darüberlaufen, speichere aber nicht das Bild sondern die Einstellungen, und lade dann irgendwo (aber hier weiß ich wieder nicht wo) diese Einstellungen für die Tonwertkorrektur in After Effects. Wahrscheinlich bekomme ich da aber sowieso Probleme bei Kameraschwenks und damit unterschiedlichen Lichtverhältnissen.
Es müsste doch möglich sein, auch für jedes einzelne Bild innerhalb des Clips eine eigene, automatische Tonwertkorrektur durch zu führen. Das ist in meinem Fall nämlich garnicht so abwegig, denn mein Ausgangsmaterial liegt im mjpeg Format vor, d.h. eine Aneinanderreihung einzelner Bilder (Videoquelle ist Digital Kamera).

Wie geh ich also in meinem Fall heran bzw. wo finde ich dazu weiterführende Hilfestellung?


----------



## goela (15. April 2004)

Kannst ja mal folgendes versuchen! (Kann's gerade nicht ausprobieren)

- Clip in AE oder Premiere laden
- Als Filmstreifen exportieren (Filmstrip)
- Filmstreifen in Photoshop laden
- Automatische Tonwertkorrektur anwenden (evt. alles markieren?)
- Abspeichern

Alles leider nur Theorie! Ob Photoshop die automatische Tonwertkorrektur bei allen Bildern anwendet weiss ich leider nicht.

Zur Info. Beim Export als Filmstreifen werden nicht einzelne Bilder auf die Platte geschrieben, sondern in eine einzige Datei. Diese kann man in Photoshop laden und Bild für Bild bearbeiten.


----------

